# ACIS OR ATIS?



## manni.k1989 (24 Dec 2012)

I applied for ATIS and recently accepted the offer but later on when i received the details in email it kind of confused me. It says "Enrolment as 00190 ATIS Tech in the uniform of land (Army) with a VIE of 5 years". So what trade am I going to end up as? ACIS or ATIS??


----------



## Occam (24 Dec 2012)

Sounds like someone was into the Christmas cheer when they typed up your offer.

ATIS Tech is MOSID 00109.  ACISS is 00362.

There are no "Army" ATIS Techs.  ATIS Techs wear Air Force DEU.


----------



## manni.k1989 (24 Dec 2012)

that is what I am confused about too  because I know LCIS is gone which was similar to atis for army. I just hope I wont end up getting screwed :X


----------



## Occam (25 Dec 2012)

Go or call back to the recruiting centre on the first working day after the Christmas break (their phone recording should say when they reopen) and clear it up, sooner than later.


----------



## manni.k1989 (25 Dec 2012)

i will just visit them after christmas and get it fixed. Thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Dec 2012)

manni.k1989 said:
			
		

> that is what I am confused about too  because I know LCIS is gone which was similar to atis for army. I just hope I wont end up getting screwed :X



LCIS was renamed ACISS-CST, its not gone. Simply now a sub occupation of the old Sig Op trade which was renamed ACISS-Core.


----------



## Melon (3 Dec 2015)

Hey all, thanks for reading this post in advance.

I've been looking into the roles of ACISS and ATIST with the Army and Air Force, and can't quite decide which one I should prefer if I go meet with a recruiter. This is all still a big question mark to me, so I've been reading as many posts as I can find on here, but can't quite find the level of information that I'm looking for. Ideally I want to be as informed as possible when meeting with a recruiter, to make the best use of that time.

I'm curious about the life of an ACISS in the Army. What sort of locations would you likely to be sent to, other than your primary base? What is the day to day life like? Or does it vary too much, based on the person? 

I pretty much just want to know the answer to those questions for ATIST as well.

I haven't ruled out the military as a life-long career, but if I find that it isn't for me, which of these two roles transfers into the civilian job market more fluidly? Which would have higher salary potential?

Also, would I be correct in assuming that the training for ATIST is far more intensive? Would my University degree in Political Science have any relevance to any of this? (My guess is nope! Haha)

On top of these, does anyone have anything to say regarding Army vs Air Force? My brother was in the Army and he said that members of the Air Force get sent to more desirable locations, though he did enjoy his time in the Army.

Thanks again for any input, I know it's a lot of questions.


----------



## mariomike (3 Dec 2015)

Melon said:
			
		

> I'm curious about the life of an ACISS in the Army.



This may help,

https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+ACISS&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=LZNgVtHZKoXd8gfMhLjQBQ&gws_rd=ssl



			
				Melon said:
			
		

> I pretty much just want to know the answer to those questions for ATIST as well.



https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+ACISS&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=LZNgVtHZKoXd8gfMhLjQBQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+ATIS

ACIS OR ATIS?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108754.0



			
				Melon said:
			
		

> On top of these, does anyone have anything to say regarding Army vs Air Force?



Army vs Air force  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/100760.0

Army vs. Navy vs. Air Force: Advantages and Disadvantages  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109481.0

etc...



			
				Melon said:
			
		

> which of these two roles transfers into the civilian job market more fluidly?



You can check under Related Civilian Occupations,
http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70


----------



## Melon (3 Dec 2015)

Wow, thanks a ton. I was using the forum's own search function, which I guess limited the amount of info that I found compared to google. I'll report back if this doesn't do any of my questions justice.


----------



## mariomike (3 Dec 2015)

Melon said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks a ton.



You are welcome.  



			
				Melon said:
			
		

> I'll report back if this doesn't do any of my questions justice.


----------



## Jester24 (21 Nov 2018)

Hi Guys, 

I been looking into ATIS and ACIS tech for awhile now. I have about 10 years Telecom experience on Rogers Bell networks, lineman work, install/service, outside plant construction, copper and fiber, also currently build nodes and headend implementation for Rogers with a contractor atm. 

I have read the descriptions and watched videos. Both jobs seem similar. I wouldn’t mind some inside info. 

On the website it says $67000 for ATIS and only $60,000 for ACIS? Is this true are ATIS paid more ? 

Are there any benefits being Army verse AF or vice versa ? 

What’s the major difference in trades work etc 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (21 Nov 2018)

Jester24 said:
			
		

> What’s the major difference in trades work etc



For reference to the discussion,

ATIS Technician
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+atis&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gws_rd=ssl

ACIS Specialist
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=XhP2W7uSEcea_Qak5ZaICg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+acis&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+acis&gs_l=psy-ab.12...119247.121484..123612...0.0..0.85.421.6......0....1..gws-wiz.aM6o_SHWipU

Army Communication & Information Systems Specialists 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/77029.400
77 pages.



			
				Jester24 said:
			
		

> Are there any benefits being Army verse AF or vice versa ?



Army vs Air force  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/100760.0

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date, information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Nov 2018)

ATIS makes spec pay, only CST/IST sub occupations (no guarantee you get those) make spec pay.

Are you looking to do similar work (lineman work, plant construction, cable maint)? If so, you'll want to go to ACISS, and look to be streamed into LST. LST is going to be the absolute closest thing to what you're doing now.


----------

